# Courtney Love-upskript-2x



## maierchen (1 Mai 2008)

Sie singt besser als sie aussieht!(finde ich)







​


----------



## Tokko (1 Mai 2008)

Die hat schon harte Zeiten hinter sich...

:thx: für deinen Beitrag.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## jobreg8 (19 Juli 2009)

Thanks for Cortney!


----------



## cyreander (23 Jan. 2012)

am zweiten bild deutlich zu sehen, daß sie ihre nase hat machen lassen...


----------

